# Drink Tablet Suggestions



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Wondering about drink tablets rather than gatorade. I don't wanton add a lot of calories as I am in the process of trying to cut some weight. I also am a natural conscious person so prefer no high fructose corn syrup or crap like that. I purchased some tabs today by Nuun. Haven't tried them yet but wondered what others suggestions were.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually use Gatorade G2 (only 20 calories or so in a 20oz bottle) cut with about half water.

Alternatively, I got a GU sampler pack and it came with some drink tablets. Tastes pretty good, but I have no idea of the nutritional content.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nuun for sure....

But most nutrition companies are coming out with similar products. I just bought some Hammer Fizz tablets, haven't tried them yet, but can't imagine them to be much different than Nuun.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you're riding for more than 2 hours you need calories (unless you're going really slow). The tabs won't provide calories so you will need something else.

If you're riding for less than 2 hours, you don't need calories, and you don't need electrolytes for a ride that short.

The 2 hours differs among individuals and will change (slowly) with training.


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I would rather eat my calories lol


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

saltstick is a great product - capsules can be emptied into water. Designed by a pro triathlete who also has a PhD in organic chemistry and was a research scientist in biotech. Welcome to SaltStick


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Nuun tablets. I was using regular gatorade cut in half with water. I found that on warmer days or more intense rides, I was drinking less because the gatorade was too syrup-y. I tried a 1/3 gatorade, 2/3 water mix, but even this was too sweet. 

I cannot do G2 because artificial sweeteners upset my system and diluting the regular gatorade down any more negates most of the electrolyte benefit. I switched to Nuun and have had no reason to look back. One tablet per bottle of water, and I'm set.

Nuun has worked exceptionally well for my needs. It costs a little more, but IMO, it is worth every penny. If I'm going to need calories, gel, Clif bars, or fig newtons suit me just fine.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

NUUN for sue as well. You can always mix in some plain old maltodextrin for carbs when you want.

The Coke flavour is the best


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Tablets and pretty much all the stuff for sale in bike shops are way overpriced.

Here's what I use:

Mix the following:
1 quart (950 mL) water
½ teaspoon (2.5 g) baking soda
½ teaspoon (2.5 g) table salt
¼ teaspoon (1.25 g) salt substitute (potassium-based), such as Lite Salt or Morton Salt Substitute
2 tablespoons (30 g) sugar
Measure all ingredients precisely. Small variations can make the drink less effective or even harmful. 
Rehydration drinks


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been really pleased with the CamelBak Elixir tablets (especially when I add them to powdered Gatorade).


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've used the Hammer Endurolytes FIZZ several times. It has a whole gammet of things I cannot pronounce, but it has no sugar or syrup. It uses Stevia as the sweetner. It has a very light, refreshing taste (Peach flavored).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I heart Nuun tablets. :thumbsup:


----------



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

I am not sure about the flavor I got but gonna try some more. I got the mango ginger


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

dcorn said:


> I usually use Gatorade G2 (only 20 calories or so in a 20oz bottle)


Not that it's a big difference, but G2 is 20 calories PER 8OZ SERVING and there are 2.5 SERVINGS in a 20oz bottle. Still only 50 calories total per 20oz bottle, so not a big deal in this case but this is how many people get in trouble reading labels - they assume the package on which they are reading the label is a single serving!


----------



## avam (Oct 19, 2010)

NUUN. Tri-berry is my favorite.


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

NUNN- end of discussion IMHO. Unless you are going to make your own.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

dcorn said:


> I usually use Gatorade G2 (only 20 calories or so in a 20oz bottle) cut with about half water.


You must have the G2 Low Calorie. Regular G2 has sucrose with 130 cal per bottle.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Another vote for Nuun here. 

My bottle has Cytomax at the start of the ride, then I change over to Nuun when I refill my bottle mid-way on the ride. I tend to buy the tablets in the indivdual packet vesus messing with the stuff sold in the tube.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

F45 said:


> You must have the G2 Low Calorie. Regular G2 has sucrose with 130 cal per bottle.


There is no "regular" G2. G2 is their low calorie product:










Gatorade | Sports G Series, Sports Drink, Gatorade Commercials


Unless of course you are referring to their "original" G product (formerly known as "Gatorade") which also is what they refer to as a "Perform 02" product type:










Gatorade | Sports G Series, Sports Drink, Gatorade Commercials

Their new brand architecture and packaging is a bit confusing, with multiple lines, each with an 01 (before) 02 (during) and 03 (recovery) product:


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Tried the Camelbak Elixir at a 6 hour race last weekend and thought it worked well and tasted pretty good.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Tablets and pretty much all the stuff for sale in bike shops are way overpriced.
> 
> Here's what I use:
> 
> ...


I liked nuun so much, I started making my own. on their website, the give nutritional info that includes the amounts of the exact salts and other ingredients used. easy to copy if you have the time and a decent miligram scale. my only problem is getting everything to completely dissolve. it mixes plenty well to drink and work well, but I do have to shake it up before each drink, including while riding.


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to use nuun until a friend of mine told me about Acesulfame Potassium thats in it so I looked it up thats when I decided to stop using it. Its surprising how many things this stuff is in especially alot of the protein powders


----------



## biggoofy (Jun 10, 2010)

I love NUUN its amazing. I love the citrus fruit one. I also like ZYM tablets they work pretty good as for calorie intake while on long rides I'm a huge fan of any honey stinger product!!!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I like Zym Catapult. No calories, no sweetness, but it has electrolytes plus a caffeine additive.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

mike25f said:


> I used to use nuun until a friend of mine told me about Acesulfame Potassium thats in it so I looked it up thats when I decided to stop using it. Its surprising how many things this stuff is in especially alot of the protein powders



I'm not saying that knowing what goes into your system is a bad idea, but from the font of all knowledge, Wiki, one of the studies that found issue with Ace K:
60 rats were given acesulfame K for 40 weeks, making up as much as 3% of their total diet (which would be equivalent to a human consuming 1,343 12-oz cans of artificially sweetened soda every day).

You probably soak up more harmful chemicals just being out on a sixty mile ride in a metropolitan area than you'd get from a few tabs of Nuun or similar.


----------



## jonel33 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've recently started using Zipfizz Healthy Energy Drink Mix. I get it at Costco for about $28 for 30 servings. So far it is working for me.

Zipfizz Healthy Energy Drink Mix

Hope this is helpful.

John


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

jonel33 said:


> I've recently started using Zipfizz Healthy Energy Drink Mix. I get it at Costco for about $28 for 30 servings. So far it is working for me.
> 
> Zipfizz Healthy Energy Drink Mix
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd use the word "healthy" to describe ZipFizz. It might be arguably more healthy than Red Bull or Monster, but IMO is not a suitable calorie or electrolyte replacement drink for endurance athletes. ZipFizz uses an extreme dose of B12 vitamins (40,000% of your recommended daily amount), caffeine, and other minerals to achieve an "energy boost."

IME, Zipfizz makes me much more jiittery and uneasy feeling than a full cup of strong coffee.


----------



## jonel33 (Aug 15, 2008)

superjesus said:


> I'm not sure I'd sure the word "healthy" to describe ZipFizz. It might be arguably more healthy than Red Bull or Monster, but IMO is not a suitable calorie or electrolyte replacement drink for endurance athletes. ZipFizz uses an extreme dose of B12 vitamins (40,000% of your recommended daily amount), caffeine, and other minerals to achieve an "energy boost."
> 
> IME, Zipfizz makes me much more jiittery and uneasy feeling than a full cup of strong coffee.


Thanks for your comments. I will be looking at the different products discussed. As for the ZipFizz, I haven't had any problems with it. As for the caffeine, it is claimed to have less caffeine than a Starbucks tall coffee. I have an extremely high tolerance level for caffeine besides so I probably wouldn't notice a problem in that regards. As for the B12, it is claimed here and also at other sources that vitamin B being water soluble, that which isn't absorbed is discarded. I'm no expert on this subject so I'm not advocating ZipFizz as the best stuff to use. I'm just saying that for now that I haven't had any adverse effects using it. And I have also noticed that since I've started using it the cramping in my legs that I was experiencing has gone away.

John


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

have used NUUN, Hammer endurolyte tabs and gu electrolytes. prefer GU.


----------



## krozema (Sep 30, 2011)

NUUN caps are the only way I roll


----------

